# Mig & plasma cart build...



## FOMOGO (Nov 9, 2022)

Some commercial gym equipment that had been chopped up and put in a dumpster found it's way home with me, and had been sitting outside the shop for a year or better. The welding shop is getting a little crowded, so decided it was time to get some  things off the floor, and a little more user friendly. First step was to get out the plasma cutter, and cut up the square tubing into more usable pieces. No drawings involved, just shooting from the hip as usual. I mean that's the way Sundance did it, right. Took a few measurements, and started sticking things together. The goal here like the work table, is to put this together for as close to zero cost as possible. I figure between consumables, paint, and the wheels, and casters that I picked up cheap a few years back, I should be able to keep the total cost to $30-40. Mike


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 9, 2022)

Well done Mike.
Sidebar question: what do you think of the Toughhorse sawhorses?


----------



## FOMOGO (Nov 9, 2022)

I really like them, they get used a lot. Really strong, and fold up easily to stow away.


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 9, 2022)

Thanks Mike!


----------



## cathead (Nov 10, 2022)

It's nice to see some recycling efforts.  Good job Mike!


----------



## FOMOGO (Nov 10, 2022)

A little further along. A little slice and dice on the drawer as it was about 6" to long. A lot of fiddling around with nylon rollers from another drawer assembly, and cutting and welding them together on a new rail without melting them. Did destroy one. welding on the thin stuff was going so well got a little carried away, and the next thing you know you have a pool of melted plastic. When finished, the drawer slides in and out smoothly, so all's well that ends up in the well, or something like that. The diamond plate top is the cover off a restaurant style grease trap that I pulled out when doing some remodel work. Welded in two pieces of 1/8th x 3" strap on either side to cover the slides, and for mounting the cable holders. Mike


----------



## FOMOGO (Nov 11, 2022)

Finished up the welding. Ended up having to move the rear wheels back for better balance. It would have worked as was, but it just wasn't right. came up with a simple retention setup for the bottle. Formed the band right on the tank, and used some thick wall tubing, the same stuff I made the cable/torch hangers from, to make bushings for the pull pins. Built a box out of 3" strap material for wire brushes, tip cleaners/cutters, and other often used things. Now just need to clean everything up and paint. Mike


----------



## FOMOGO (Nov 11, 2022)

Pics with everything loaded up. Probably get around to paint next week. Mike


----------



## FOMOGO (Nov 21, 2022)

Finally got around to getting the cart painted, and finished up. The most expensive component in the build was the two cans of black hammer tone spray paint which ran $30. Wasn't it just yesterday that spray paint was $5 a can or less? Could have used something that I had on hand, but I wanted that finish. Anywho, one more project scratched off the list. Cheers, Mike


----------



## Harry Knutz (Dec 14, 2022)

MacGyver ain't got nuthin on You! Very nice job, You're dog went by so fast it was blur, Is that a "Texas Heeler"?


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 14, 2022)

Thanks. She's a stub tailed Australian Heeler. Mike


----------



## brino (Dec 14, 2022)

How does she like the snow in your other thread?
Brian


----------



## Harry Knutz (Dec 14, 2022)

FOMOGO said:


> Thanks. She's a stub tailed Australian Heeler. Mike


I have a blue heeler and a Texas Heeler, Great dogs! I actually refer to them both as being pure bred "Party Poodles"


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 14, 2022)

She seems to really enjoy it, and spends a lot of time searching for the perfect ice chunks to chew up. She doesn't slow down too much plowing through snow as deep as she is tall. Can't say the same for myself. Cheers, Mike



brino said:


> How does she like the snow in your other thread?
> Brian


----------

